# Vote for the December Photo of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok it's another hard one this month, so good luck picking your favorite


Hurley'smommy


Jazz&Jules


Finn's Fan


Rik









G Olden










Heidi965



Doodle



Jealous1



Donnaj03










Fidele



Debles



MelandEl










Murphysmom










Simtek



Gwen



Lisa_and_Willow










Cathyjobray



alohaimee



tobelevski



jwemt81



faith's mommy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is one hard decision.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah it is!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It was hard, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's one more christmas photo


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here's one more christmas photo


 Soooo precious!!!!!


----------

